# wie CE Dose 5-polig 32A im IT-Netz klemmen einschl. FI Typ-B?



## karottengmbh (17 November 2020)

Hallo,.
ich wohne in Norwegen und wir haben hier ein IT-Netz mit drei Phasen ohne Nullleiter. Erde per Tiefenerder, mehr schlecht als Recht, da Steinboden.
Nun wollen wir uns bei den günstigen Strompreisen von 1€ct/kW ein E-Auto zulegen und ich würde gerne von euch wissen wie die 5-polige CE-Dose mit 32A inkl. vorgeschalteten FI Typ B geklemmt wird?

weitere Infos:
- die Sicherungen in der UV sind 2-phasig und haben 240V gegeneinander gemessen
- die einzelnen Phasen gegen Tiefenerder gemessen 120/242/130V

würdet ihr den FI so klemmen:
L1/L2/L3 und Erde als Nullleiter?

würdet ihr die CE-Dose so klemmen:
L1/L2/L3 Erde/Nullleiter logischer weise vom FI durchgelegt und Erde separat von der UV?

muss ich die Erde separat als Leiter von der UV bis zur CE Dose führen oder kann ich in der Dose Null und Erde brücken? 
Die haben hier nur 4-adrige Kabel. Aber irgendwie sollte es auch 5-adrige Kabel geben.

Gruß André


----------



## electronics1 (17 November 2020)

Hallo karottengmbh,
ein IT-Netz hat keine Erdung (*I*solated *T*erra).

Bezüglich Deiner Spannungsmessung:
Deine Spannungsmessung gegen (Pseudo-)Erde ergibt wahrscheinlich "schiefe" Werte aufgrund von kapazitiver Kopplung.
Mess doch mal alle Adern außer Erdung gegeneinander.

Google-Suche nach "Norwegen Netzformen":

Nach umfangreicher Recherche gibt es in *Norwegen* tatsächlich unterschiedliche *Netzformen*.
...
*Aktive Leiter sind:*



TN-C-Netz Wechselstrom: L,PEN.
TN-C-Netz Drehstrom: L1,L2,L3,PEN.
IT-Netz Wechselstrom: L1,L2.
IT-Netz Drehstrom: L1,L2,L3,N.


----------



## karottengmbh (17 November 2020)

Hallo, egal welche zwei Phasen immer 240v. Daher haben wir auch im der UV auch 2 phasige Sicherungsautomaten mit je einer Phase ohne Null.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 November 2020)

Hallo Andre

In dem fall würde ich erstmal abklären,
ob das Ladegerät von dem E-Auto mit 3 Phasen (240V) ohne N klarkommt.
So Richtig richtig wäre hier in dem fall eine Blaue CEE Dose 4 Polig und 9h Codierung.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Hesse (17 November 2020)

karottengmbh schrieb:


> Daher haben wir auch im der UV auch 2 phasige Sicherungsautomaten mit je einer Phase ohne Null.



Der satz gibt kein Sinn...

Vieleicht :
  2 phasige Sicherungsautomaten mit zwei verschiedenen  Phasen ohne Null


----------



## karottengmbh (17 November 2020)

*2-phasiger Sicherungsautomat mit je einer Phase, kein Nullleiter!*



Hesse schrieb:


> Der satz gibt kein Sinn...
> 
> Vieleicht :
> 2 phasige Sicherungsautomaten mit zwei verschiedenen  Phasen ohne Null



wir meinen das selbe



Zum Thema Autotyp:
da der Wagen hier betrieben wurde und Norwegen mit die meisten E-Autos im Betrieb hat, sollte das eigentlich gehen. Kann natürlich sein das ich nur Einphasig mit 7,4 kW 32A Absicherung laden kann. 


Gruß André


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 November 2020)

karottengmbh schrieb:


> würdet ihr den FI so klemmen:
> L1/L2/L3 und Erde als Nullleiter?





karottengmbh schrieb:


> würdet ihr die CE-Dose so klemmen:
> L1/L2/L3 Erde/Nullleiter logischer weise vom FI durchgelegt und Erde separat von der UV?





karottengmbh schrieb:


> CE Dose führen oder kann ich in der Dose Null und Erde brücken



Bei Einsatz eines FI??



karottengmbh schrieb:


> Daher haben wir auch im der UV auch 2 phasige Sicherungsautomaten mit je einer Phase ohne Null.





karottengmbh schrieb:


> ...sollte das eigentlich gehen...






karottengmbh schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein das ich nur Einphasig mit 7,4 kW 32A Absicherung laden kann.



Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen aber hast du schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, mit einem lokalen Elektrobetrieb zu reden und die das umsetzen zu lassen.


----------



## Blockmove (17 November 2020)

Schau erstmal im Manual deiner Wallbox.
Viele haben bereits einen FI eingebaut.
Und wenn nicht, dann braucht man meist einen Typ AE-V (DC-Fehlerstromerkennung).
Sicher dass du überhaupt 3 Phasen laden kannst?
Ich könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass da eher 2 Phasen 240V 7,4kW laden kannst.


----------



## karottengmbh (17 November 2020)

*nehme ich nicht persönlich*



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei Einsatz eines FI??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wäre aber schön wenn Du einen Vorschlag hast oder kennst Du Dich mit dem IT Netz nicht aus, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber wenn man davon keine Ahnung davon hast kann man es auch zugeben. 

Gruß André


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2020)

> wäre aber schön wenn Du einen Vorschlag hast


Habe ich dir ja geschrieben:


> mit einem lokalen Elektrobetrieb zu reden und die das umsetzen zu lassen





> aber wenn man davon keine Ahnung davon hast kann man es auch zugeben


Ja, ich habe vom Stromnetz und vor allen den technischen Gepflogenheiten *in Norwegen* keine Ahnung, habe auch kein Problem das zu sagen.
Ich hätte auch überhaupt kein Problem damit, mir einen örtlichen Elektriker zu Rate zu ziehen.


----------



## winnman (18 November 2020)

Also die Spannungsmessung gegen Erde deutet darauf hin, das hier ein Aussenleiter geerdet ist.

Somit gibt es keinen Neutralleiter weil der einfach nicht vorhanden ist.

Ein 4 poliger FI bei dem nur die Drei Aussenleiter angeschlossen werden wird hier funktionieren. An N darf gar nichts angeschlossen werden. Problem wird hier die Prüftaste werden, da die entweder was auf N erwartet und/oder mit der zu kleinen Spannung nicht auslösen wird. (Das könnte man noch umgehen, wenn man einen FI nimmt wo die Prüfung gegen N läuft und hier dann einer der Aussenleiter angeschlossen wird )

Unbeding darauf Achten, das der FI mit Gleichstromfehlerströmen zurechnt komm, Type AC, A und ähnliche fallen hier raus!


----------



## Hesse (18 November 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> Also die Spannungsmessung gegen Erde deutet darauf hin, das hier ein Aussenleiter geerdet ist.



  Ohne auf den Sinn davon beim IT-Netz einzugehen ….


  Müsste er dann, wenn ein Außenleiter geerdet wäre, 

  nicht 130/130/0 V gegen den Erder messen ?


  Wenn du kein Örtlichen Elektriker zu Rate ziehen möchtest.
  Würde  eine Schleifenmessung (pro Phase) gegen den Erde  vielleicht etwas „Erhellend“ sein.
  (Dann auch gleich von Phase zu Phase  messen) 
  Das setzt natürlich entsprechendes Messgerät voraus


----------



## Wutbürger (18 November 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> Das setzt natürlich entsprechendes Messgerät voraus


Erhältlich beim Örtlichen Elektriker!


----------



## karottengmbh (19 November 2020)

*hab ich doch gemessen 130/240/130V*



Hesse schrieb:


> Ohne auf den Sinn davon beim IT-Netz einzugehen ….
> 
> 
> Müsste er dann, wenn ein Außenleiter geerdet wäre,
> ...



Hab ich schon gemessen jede Phase gegen Erde:. 
130/240/130V
jede Phase gegeneinander immer 240V

Da mein Auto im IT Netz mit 2 Phasen 240V nur laden kann, muss ich mich mit 7,4kW Ladeleitung zufrieden geben. Nur der Tesla 3 kann wohl im IT Netz 3-phasig laden. 

Dann ist noch zu überlegen ob die Investition in ein Ladegerät oder Wallbox überhaupt wirtschaftlich ist, weil das Ladegerät im Lieferumfang mit 3,7 kW lädt. Das ergibt eine Ladezeit über Nacht von ca. 10 Std. Ob ich nun für 5 Std. Ladezeit ca. 1.000.-€ ausgebe sei dahin gestellt. Wahrscheinlich ist es besser wenn ich nur eine CE Dose außen montiere und den Schukostecker am Ladegerät gegen einen CE Stecker austausche. Wenn irgendwann mal Drehstrom kommen sollte, dann kann ich ja immer noch eine Wallbox kaufen. Das Kabel kann ich ja schon mal in 5 x 6mm" verlegen und dann halt nur mit 2 Phasen und Erde nutzen.

Gruß André


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2020)

Ich würd ne Abzweigdose aussen setzen und dann erst auf die passende Steckdose fahren.

Sind Wallboxen in Norwegen so teuer? Eine einfache Wallbox gibt's hier in D für ca. 600€.


----------

